# Veterans stand down dates/locations 2015



## Kim Chee

fyi: I've seen leftover gear go to non-veterans after all the vets have gotten theirs. If you volunteer, you're probably going to get your pick...I've seen blankets, sleeping bags, boots and alice packs given away. You can probably score some gear cheap during these events as well.

http://www.va.gov/homeless/events.asp
*Stand Downs*

Stand Downs are typically one- to three-day events providing supplies and services to homeless Veterans, such as food, shelter, clothing, health screenings and VA Social Security benefits counseling. Veterans can also receive referrals to other assistance such as health care, housing solutions, employment, substance use treatment and mental health counseling. They are collaborative events, coordinated between local VA Medical Centers, other government agencies and community-based homeless service providers.

Below are the scheduled stand downs for 2015. This list is updated often so check back regularly. To volunteer for or participate in an upcoming stand down in your area, contact the Point of Contact (POC).

*Dates* *Location* *VA Primary POC* *Alternate POC*

April 8, 2015 Brainerd, MN Carolyn Ramirez | (320) 255-6480, x7190 Paul Pedersen | (218) 722-8763
[email protected] [email protected]
April 10 – 12, 2015 San Gabriel, CA Michael Johnson | (310) 478-3711, x40786 Joe Leal | (323) 543-8440
michael. [email protected]
April 11, 2015 Bay Pines, FL Jennifer Sprague* | (727) 398-6661, x7552 Edgar Solivan | (727) 398-6661
[email protected] [email protected]
April 11, 2015 Birmingham, AL Rick DeFilippo* | (205) 933-8101, x5951 Willie Fields | (205) 933-8101, x6751
[email protected] [email protected]
April 11, 2015 Oakhurst, CA James Lujan | (559) 225-6100, x5764 Terry Cole | (599) 760-5056
April 17, 2015 Winston Salem, NC Jennifer Herb | (704) 638-9000, x3011 Kevin Donnelly | (336) 768-3296, x1500
[email protected] [email protected]
April 18, 2015 Orlando, FL Ken Mueller | (407) 373-5471 Jean Coppin | (407) 629-1599, x1818
[email protected] [email protected]
April 24, 2015 St. Cloud, MN Carolyn Ramirez | (320) 255-6480, x7190 Laura Becker-Pallister | (320) 255-6480, x6321
[email protected] [email protected]
April 24 – 26, 2015 Tallahassee, FL Denna Green-Corbett* | (850) 521-5767 Claude Shipley | (850) 488-4181
[email protected] [email protected]
April 25, 2015 Cocoa, FL Jacob Mckee* | (321) 637-3788, x42639 Justin Woods | (321) 637-3788
[email protected] [email protected]
April 25, 2015 Sarasota, FL Jennifer Sprague* | (727) 398-6661, x7552 Michelle Laycox | (727) 410-1428
[email protected] [email protected]
May 1 – 3, 2015 Miami, FL Beth Wolfsohn* | (305) 541-5864, x2511 Tony Colmenares | (305) 984-7849
[email protected] [email protected]
May 8, 2015 Safford, AZ Bob Pilcher | (520) 305-6993 Dave Nelson | (520) 792-1450, x3490
[email protected] [email protected]
May 9, 2015 Couer d'Alene, ID Andy Rogers | (509) 462-2500x40201 Eric Swanbeck | (208) 704-0548
[email protected]
May 23 – 24, 2015 Unalaska, AK Sharon Strutz-Norton* | (907) 257-5460 Phil Hokenson
[email protected] [email protected]
May 29 – 30, 2015 Homer, AK Sharon Strutz-Norton* | (907) 257-5460 Phil Hokenson
[email protected] [email protected]
May 2, 2015 St. Louis, MO Laurie Geurin | (314) 652-4100, x56391 David Kollore | (401) 742-6731
[email protected]
May 7, 2015 Forks, WA Olivia Reiber | (206) 664-1015 John Braasch | (360) 301-9987
[email protected]  [email protected]
May 8, 2015 Safford, AZ Bob Pilcher | (520) 305-6993 Dave Nelson | (520) 792-1450, x3490
[email protected]  [email protected] 
May 9, 2015 Coeur dÕAlene, ID Andy Rogers 509-462-2500 Ext. 4020 Eric Swanbeck | (208) 704-0548
[email protected] 
May 14, 2015 Alexandria, MN Carolyn Ramirez | (320) 255-6480, x7190 Paul Pederson | (218) 722-8763
[email protected] [email protected] 
May 14 − 16, 2015 San Luis Obispo, CA George Moran | (805) 782-9101 Christina Chandler | (805) 781-5768
[email protected]  [email protected]
May 15, 2015 Flagstaff, AZ Markham Breen | (928) 445-4860, x5305 Ted Martello | (928) 310-4590
[email protected] [email protected]
May 20, 2015 Los Angeles, CA Michael Johnson | (310) 478-3711, x40786 Carrie Gray | (310) 478-3711
[email protected]  [email protected] 
May 20, 2015 Lansing, MI Shelly Wilkinson | (269) 966-5600, x37830 Renee Jones | (517) 489-5278
[email protected]  [email protected] 
May 21, 2015 Rainelle, WV Idona Brewster | (304) 255-2121, x4480 Tracie Belcher | (304) 255-2121, x4480
[email protected]  [email protected] 
May 25 − 29, 2015 Pomona, CA Michael Johnson | (310) 478-3711, x40786 Joe Leal | (323) 543-8440
[email protected] 
May 30, 2015 Tacoma, WA Emily Jex | (253) 583-2526 Tito Medina | (206) 802-5578
[email protected]  [email protected] 
June 5 − 6, 2015 Kansas City, MO Joe Levota | (913) 682-2000, x52313 Tracie Tinsley 913-682-2000 Ext. 52306
[email protected]  [email protected] 
June 12 − 13, 2015 Klamath Falls, OR Darin Dale | (503) 957-5725 Tammi Deforrest | (541) 331-9975
[email protected]  [email protected] 
June 25, 2015 Rosebud, SD Jamison Hild | (605) 720-7161 Heidi Hill 605-490-3592
[email protected] [email protected] 
July 17 − 19, 2015 San Diego, CA Wade Ebersole | (858) 642-3839 Darcy Pavich | (619) 520-8389
[email protected]  [email protected] 
July 27, 2015 Port Townsend, WA Olivia Reiber | (206) 664-1015 John Braasch 360-301-9987
[email protected]  [email protected] 
August 15, 2015 Elkhart, IN Steve Prater | (260) 445-4145 Daniel Reed
[email protected]  [email protected]
August 21, 2015 Sierra Vista, AZ Bob Pilcher | (520) 305-6993 Dave Nelson | (520) 792-1450, x3490
[email protected] [email protected]
August 21, 2015 Allegan, MI Tiyanna Whitt | (269) 967-2714 Sherry Owens | (269) 719-9228
[email protected]  [email protected]
August 27, 2015 Porterville, CA James Lujan | (559) 470-7273 John Schuler | (559) 977-3697
[email protected]  [email protected]
September 11, 2015 Portland, OR Tasha Christensen 971-200-0351 Alex Glover 503-280-4673
[email protected]  [email protected]
September 15, 2015 Eagle Butte, SD Jamison Hild | (605) 720-7161 Heidi Hill | (605) 490-3592
[email protected] [email protected]
September 15 − 18, 2015 Fresno, CA James Lujan | (559) 470-7273 John Schuler | (559) 977-3697
[email protected] [email protected] 
September 18, 2015 New Bern, NC Candace Parker 919-286-0411 Lovay Singleton 252-637-9350
[email protected]  [email protected] 
September 18, 2015 Fort Wayne, IN Steve Prater | (260) 445-4145 Lisa Christen 260-385-0663
[email protected]  [email protected] 
September 18 − 19, 2015 Prescott Valley, AZ Markham Breen 928-445-4860Ext. 5305 Skye Biasetti 928-200-7692
[email protected] [email protected] 
September 18 − 20, 2015 Sacramento, CA Jeff Jewell 916-534-0037 Chuck Carter 916-364-6701
[email protected]  [email protected] 
September 19, 2015 Havelock, NC Candace Parker | (919) 286-0411 Lovay Singleton | (252) 637-9350
[email protected]  [email protected] 
September 19, 2015 Titusville, FL Justin Woods | (321) 637-3788 Jacob Mckee | (321) 637-3788, x42639
[email protected]  [email protected] 
September 19, 2015 Milwaukee, WI Roy Bishop | (414) 384-2000 Bob Hawkins | (414) 379-1221
[email protected] 
September 24, 2015 Panama City, FL Shayma Salman | (850) 636-7018 Jennifer Bannister | (850) 872-4340, x129
[email protected]  [email protected] 
September 25, 2015 Muncie, IN Carolyn Bowers | (765) 674-3321, x73289 Steve Prater | (260) 445-4145
[email protected]  [email protected] 
September 30, 2015 South Bend, IN Jennifer Kimbrough Kent Laudeman 574-968-5349
[email protected]  [email protected] 
October 1, 2015 Port Angeles, WA Olivia Reiber | (206) 664-1015 John Braasch 360-301-9987
 [email protected]  [email protected]
October 2, 2015 Marion, IN Steve Prater | (260) 445-4145 Bob Kelly | (765) 651-2422
[email protected]  [email protected] 
October 9, 2015 Centreville, MI Tiyanna Whitt | (269) 967-2714 Anita Schlabach | 269-689-2135
[email protected]  [email protected] 
October 16, 2015 Anderson, IN Steve Prater | (260) 445-4145 April Forrest | (765) 457-1598, x88179
[email protected]  [email protected] 
October 17, 2015 Troutdale, OR Tasha Christensen | (971) 200-0351 Pete Pringle 503-669-7112 Ext. 264
[email protected] [email protected] 
October 17, 2015 Churubusco, IN Steve Prater | (260) 445-4145 Kim Dietz | (260) 610-1806
[email protected] [email protected] 
October 23, 2015 Greenville, NC Candace Parker | (919) 286-0411 Melinda Gates | (252) 830-2149, x3224
[email protected]  [email protected] 
October 29, 2015 Parkersburg, WV Amber Brunetti | (304) 669-2298 Marina Kelley | (304) 627-0993
[email protected]  [email protected] 
October 29 − 31, 2015 Redding, CA Susan Tieden | (530) 440-5517 Kyra Hunt | (925) 372-2265 
[email protected]  [email protected]
October 30, 2015 Grand Junction, CO Lisa Strauss | (970) 263-2800, x1-2723 Robin Trump | (970) 260-9230
[email protected]  [email protected] 
October 30, 2015 Battle Creek, MI Lisa Grenon | (269) 966-5600Ext. 31726 Doug Stewart | (269) 964-8133
[email protected]  [email protected] 
November 6, 2015 Modesto, CA James Lujan | (559) 470-7273 John Schuler | (559) 977-3697
[email protected] [email protected] 
November 6, 2015 Kokomo, IN Michael Shaffer | (765) 674-3321 Steve Prater (260) 445-4145
[email protected]  [email protected]


*CONNECT*
Veterans Crisis Line:
1-800-273-8255 (Press 1)


----------



## Tude

I think it would be just great to volunteer (says me who has to keep a running calendar going with all the events I have going on - doing as well as volunteer) - and the swag would be bonus!! Good info there 7m's!! 

I was looking at the list and really didn't see east coast represented so I used my city and found them using a different website and it happened in February. I'll have to stay in touch with the newly formed dept at school that is just for the vets - helps them with finding financial aid, helping agencies and other things (actually we just did a big collection drive of creating a food pantry in their new office of canned goods and supplies).


----------



## Deleted member 20

I too would like to volunteer & get some gear. I am a veteran myself & am always looking to both volunteer for worthy events & get more gear so I can pass it on as users on STP pass thru my area & have needs that I can accommodate simply by holding free/useful gear until its needed at my place. I usually have some stuff on hand for those in need or in need of an upgrade. I implore all those out there who are housed up & have a stand down type event in there area to get some gear even if they dont need it. Im sure that if you hold on to it that you will have the ability to put it into use with another traveler when the time comes.
This program http://dontwalkby.org/ in NYC has some kick as packs & offers other cool stuff. I havent got a pack from them & I dont consider myself homeless but deserve, can benefit & will appreciate a kickdown just as much as any homebum that dont travel. I have always believed that true homelessness is a state of mind; devoid of lifestyle choices due to many issues. I have choices today & thank God am not homeless regardless if I have a roof over my head or not. Thanks @7xMichael for this resource even if there isnt one in my area.


----------



## Tude

@highwayman - huh 'sup with us east coasters? I found there was a 1 day event in Dorchester MA (2014) organized by the volunteers of america. They also have a facebook page - not updated since December 2014 however. Something to keep in mind. It would be nice if they all coordinated and talked to each other ...


https://www.voamass.org/uncategorized/stand-down-2014-supporting-veterans/


----------



## Kim Chee

Volunteerism is an ism we can use more of!

Yay for volunteers, you're the example of how a cashless society needs to be.

btw: A few years back in Missoula there were so many sleeping bags left over that several went to a surplus store.


----------



## Justin Case

Yeah Highwayman, you are right as right can be on that. I feel the same way. After I left the Corps everything else seems like iam on vacation. Every day is a Holy Day and every meal is a feast. Homeless blaah everyone in America is fucking homeless nobody owns their own land anymore ( stop paying your feudal rent (property tax) there serf and see who owns your land) . My home is in my mind and my land is wherever my left foot strikes the deck. I have been colder, wetter and hungrier before and you can strip me naked take all my gear throw me off a bridge in the swamp and a few days later im wearing alligator skin boots having a barbecue and fishing on the front bank of my new waterfront home with food enough to share. stop on in we will take out the new canoe I just built from that old tree. No wonder this criminal government is afraid of Vets they should be. we honor the oaths they violate daily and know how to deal .


----------



## Deleted member 20

Tude said:


> I found there was a 1 day event in Dorchester MA


DOT is 1 of the neighborhoods in Boston within walking distance to where I grew up. Perhaps they alter the locations each year? I did see Rochester making the cut.



Justin Case said:


> Yeah Highwayman, you are right as right can be on that. I feel the same way. After I left the Corps everything else seems like iam on vacation. Every day is a Holy Day and every meal is a feast. Homeless blaah everyone in America is fucking homeless nobody owns their own land anymore ( stop paying your feudal rent (property tax) there serf and see who owns your land) . My home is in my mind and my land is wherever my left foot strikes the deck. I have been colder, wetter and hungrier before and you can strip me naked take all my gear throw me off a bridge in the swamp and a few days later im wearing alligator skin boots having a barbecue and fishing on the front bank of my new waterfront home with food enough to share. stop on in we will take out the new canoe I just built from that old tree. No wonder this criminal government is afraid of Vets they should be. we honor the oaths they violate daily and know how to deal



Ooh Fucking Rah, It takes a bit to make a motivator out of this old Devil Pup but very well put. It seems us Jarheads are all cut from the same cloth. Welcome home! yut, right o left,


----------



## Justin Case

Whoa, that was powerful there. i can swim to Iceland on that ! Iam an amphibious warrior powerhouse with all the knowledge and passions of my ancestors wrapped up into this fucking pivitol moment in history and in the valley of deciscion i choose to do what is right no matter the personal cost. Hell yeah, i kick down the fukn gates of hell and run through the fire untouched and claim this land for King Jesus !
Thank You Fucking Much Motivator! you badass hard charging bastard ! be blessed in new ways you never knew where possible ! 
Stay Strong and Sharp Brother


----------



## Deleted member 20

Semper


----------



## Justin Case

First gallon of german pilsner is on me you magnificent bastard. keep motivating and i saw that post about the scrounging stealing thing you did. avoid that shit Bro. 
* Ephesians 4:28King James Version (KJV)*
28 Let him that stole steal no more: but rather let him labour, working with his hands the thing which is good, that he may have to give to him that needeth.

*King James Version (KJV)
You are better than that, that behavior is only in war. are you at war with those who you removed and commandeered items from ?
I see what others do not see bro, you do not need to do that . you are way above that level. You have a greatness in you that i see 900 miles away that you seem not to notice in the mirror. Stop that lame shit and be the fuckin superHero we all know you are properly.*


----------



## Deleted member 20

@Justin Case I actually have only stole 1 thing in the last 14 months. I appropriated a bicycle in Canada to sneak back into the US. I ended up donating it to an at risk low income teen in the housing projects where I help out a nonprofit that feeds kids, grows vegetables & coaches & hosts many sports teams, substance abuse prevention & treatment along the teachings of the catholic worker movement with an emphasis on restoring dignity to people and families, social justice & sober living. I am not justifying the theft but it felt more like how we would "Acquire" things in the Corps to accomplish a mission & less as an act to hurt another & or profit from. I have gone to confession & was unable to make direct restitution so I did the next right thing through charity. I had to cross an international border while avoiding 2 separate border patrols & police & meet a friend in the US for a ride home to Mass. Much of my stinking thinking was fueled by abusing booze & drugs & or underlying emotional problems. I still think & act as a educated former socialist & an anarchist yet a loyal patriot all the same. Most of what I do now is in line with doing good as the holy Spirit moves me. this includes my response posts & how I deal with all people (including those online). I have been posting on STP on this username since 2006. Hopefully I have matured in this time & my posts represent those changes.

"I do not drink alcohol & or do drugs of any kind and havent in the last 13 months as well"! So no beer for me. No smoking or tobacco products & I have abstained with sex either (with another person in that length of time too). There is much work for us all to do. I am Catholic first & foremost & not to debate the scripture or your chosen bible, but it is not supported by me or my church or its subsequent canonical law. I do think the sentiment of basic right & wrong that anyone would explain & expect from a child is also expected of us as children of God. I am a sinner! first, foremost & forever. I have & will fail more then not. But as they say, The only difference between Saints & Sinners is that Saints kept trying. I guess I will keep trying.


----------

